# I'm not a junior



## Diann (Apr 25, 2011)

I just noticed that I'm now considered a MEMBER and not a JUNIOR MEMBER. Is that distinction because of the number of posts or is my laptop's camera on and you can see I'm not a Junior?!!


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Yes, we ALL can see you!! :biggrin1: It has something to do with number of posts or how long you have been a member, I think. You can go into the Custom User title portion of the User CP and change it to whatever. Or at least you used to be able to - haven't been in there for awhile.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Yes junior, you've graduated to member. Wait till you've been around a little longer. We seniors grow chin hair fast.  It is the number of posts.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

It's a good thing I'm not a senior ,although it won't be long. LOL


----------

